
Mac OS X Lion features hidden tribute to Steve Jobs - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/03/01/mac-os-x-lion-features-hidden-tribute-to-steve-jobs/
======
iamclovin
Love it, means jack squat but I love that they care about their work so much.

Disclaimer: I have a tendency to display fanboi qualities.

